
Show HN: Go / Golang Developer Job Board - fullstackjob
Today I released my 4. Job Board for Go Developers: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;golangjob.xyz 
It runs on my product  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.boardengine.io
======
fullstackjob
And clickable:

[https://golangjob.xyz](https://golangjob.xyz)

[https://www.boardengine.io](https://www.boardengine.io)

------
Exorust
Quite brilliant!

